# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Sử dụng spindle AC + biến tần

## Gamo

Hôm nay được bác Nam chỉ giáo 1 bài nhập môn về spindle AC + biến tần, về nhà em thử liền với con spindle & biến tần TQ em tậu cả năm nay mà chưa xài.

Có một số théc méc, xin các cao thủ chỉ giáo với:
1. Trong con biến tần có 3 thứ: Hz, A, V. Nếu em ko sai thì có nghĩa là Frequency, Ampere, Voltage. 
Về ampere thì em ko bàn, nhưng em vẫn chưa hiểu mối quan hệ giữa Hz & V ra sao?
2. Mình nên chạy với Hz nhỏ hay lớn?
3. Nếu phay nhôm, phay gỗ thì em nên chạy với voltage thế nào?
4. Nếu phay nhôm cứng/sắt, thì mình cần chạy tốc độ chậm? Như vậy phải hạ hiệu điện thế hay hạ tần số?
5. Khi sử dụng Mach 3, mình nên bật spindle chạy liên tục hay để Mach 3 bật tắt spindle? 
Trong trường hợp mình để Mach 3 kiểm soát spindle thì relay đấu dây thế nào? (chẳng lẽ bật tắt nguyên con inverter?)

Cảm ơn trước các bác!

----------


## nhatson

V và F đi chung với nhau
V có thể thấp, ko thể cao hơn >> điện trở tương đương cuộn dây phụ thuộc tần số, tấn số cao > điện trở tương đương cao > V cao
V có thể thấp hơn >> tốc độ sinh dòng qua coil ko đủ>>>> mất moment

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## k123kien

Đối với Spindle là động cơ không đông bộ 3 pha, dùng biến tần thì theo mình biết thì người ta thường chỉnh F để điều khiển Spin cho phù hợp với vật liệu gia công, chưa (ít) thấy bác nào điều chỉnh V (cùng lắm là chỉnh một lần lúc nắp spin thôi). Còn V thì cấp tương đương với V định mức của Spin. A thì không nói nữa.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hardfarmer

> Đối với Spindle là động cơ không đông bộ 3 pha, dùng biến tần thì theo mình biết thì người ta thường chỉnh F để điều khiển Spin cho phù hợp với vật liệu gia công, chưa (ít) thấy bác nào điều chỉnh V (cùng lắm là chỉnh một lần lúc nắp spin thôi). Còn V thì cấp tương đương với V định mức của Spin. A thì không nói nữa.


Các bác có thể giải thích rõ hơn quan hệ giữa đặc tính momen với tần số được không? Khi tôi khoan, tôi muốn tốc độ thấp nên chỉnh tần số thấp đi thì momen sihn ra quá yếu, không khoan được.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đa số biến tần có thông số tần số ( hz ) và điện áp ( V ) tuyến tính với nhau , như khi tần số giảm thì V giảm , tần số tăng thì V tăng.

* Vì dụ biến tần 400hz , áp vào các bác chỉnh 200V tại 400hz , thì spidnle chạy tại 400hz , 200V thì đạt 24000rpm thì lúc đó spindle có thể đạt moment max tại điểm đó , còn khì giảm xuống 3000rpm để khoan thì tương đương 50hz và chỉ có 33V áp đầu vào thôi thì lúc đó moment giảm tỉ lệ theo là đúng rồi. 

*Một số dòng spindle đặc biệt cho kim loại thì khi đạt 50hz thi công suất có thể đạt 50% thì lúc đó cũng có moment đủ lớn để cắt , còn đa số mấy em TQ anh em đang xài được thiết kế cho cắt gỗ nên chủ yếu chạy ở tốc độ cao thì khi chạy chậm là rất yếu , chưa tính lõi roto của nó bé xíu à thì lực quán tính sinh ra khi quay cũng nhỏ xíu xiu thôi.
*Ngày trước mình cũng hay nghĩ xài biến tần thì công suất không đổi ở tốc độ chậm hay cao , bây giờ thì biết nhiều hơn. Các bác thử chỉnh chạy 50hz mà điện áp 200V thử xem với mấy em TQ thì lúc đó nó có bốc khói không nhé!!! ( đừng dại dột mà thử )

----------

Gamo, minhtriet

----------


## minhtriet

Nhìn cái này thấy rõ ràng hơn nè  :Big Grin: 


Tại 50Hz thì V là 127V, I=2.5A và công suất  P= 0.25KW
Tại 87Hz  V=220V, I=4.5A và P = 0.45KW

----------


## cuong

> *Ngày trước mình cũng hay nghĩ xài biến tần thì công suất không đổi ở tốc độ chậm hay cao , bây giờ thì biết nhiều hơn. Các bác thử chỉnh chạy 50hz mà điện áp 200V thử xem với mấy em TQ thì lúc đó nó có bốc khói không nhé!!! ( đừng dại dột mà thử )


dạ em thử lâu rồi anh mới nói hên là lúc đó tắt cp kịp thời nên đến nay vẫn chạy tốt. bác giải thích thêm đi chứ em thấy nó cũng 380v mà sao cắm trục tiếp thì toi nhỉ

----------


## ppgas

> Đa số biến tần có thông số tần số ( hz ) và điện áp ( V ) tuyến tính với nhau , như khi tần số giảm thì V giảm , tần số tăng thì V tăng.
> 
> * Vì dụ biến tần 400hz , áp vào các bác chỉnh 200V tại 400hz , thì spidnle chạy tại 400hz , 200V thì đạt 24000rpm thì lúc đó spindle có thể đạt moment max tại điểm đó , còn khì giảm xuống 3000rpm để khoan thì tương đương 50hz và chỉ có 33V áp đầu vào thôi thì lúc đó moment giảm tỉ lệ theo là đúng rồi. 
> 
> *Một số dòng spindle đặc biệt cho kim loại thì khi đạt 50hz thi công suất có thể đạt 50% thì lúc đó cũng có moment đủ lớn để cắt , còn đa số mấy em TQ anh em đang xài được thiết kế cho cắt gỗ nên chủ yếu chạy ở tốc độ cao thì khi chạy chậm là rất yếu , chưa tính lõi roto của nó bé xíu à thì lực quán tính sinh ra khi quay cũng nhỏ xíu xiu thôi.
> *Ngày trước mình cũng hay nghĩ xài biến tần thì công suất không đổi ở tốc độ chậm hay cao , bây giờ thì biết nhiều hơn. Các bác thử chỉnh chạy 50hz mà điện áp 200V thử xem với mấy em TQ thì lúc đó nó có bốc khói không nhé!!! ( đừng dại dột mà thử )


Bây giờ mới hiểu được chút ít về tỉ lệ thuận giữa tần số, công suất và đặc biệt là momen quay. Cảm ơn các bác chia sẽ.

----------


## Nam CNC

điện 3 pha nhà là 380V nhưng ở 50Hz , còn ghi chú trên spindle là 380V ở 300Hz( ví dụ ) nên bác gắm trực tiếp như thế .... toi còn tại sao toi thì nhờ bác Nhat Son chia sẽ , bác ấy trùm về điện mà.


            Nói chung cái  biến tần nó giúp mình chỉnh tần số đồng thời nó cũng điều chỉnh áp tương ứng luôn nên mới chạy ổn định được , còn bác Cuong chỉ hiểu 3 pha 380 thì chơi 380 thì phải chạy nhưng bác lưu ý phải cùng tần số nữa nhé , có ngày đi quấn dây lại không kịp đó.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, em cam on cac bac ;x thia em cu tuong bien tan se tu dong dieu chinh tan so cho phu hop voi volt chu?

----------


## nhatson

theo em, biến tần điều chỉnh Voltage cho phù hợp với tần số ah
vì mình điều chỉnh tần số <> tốc độ, biến tần sẽ kiểm soát PWM sao cho Voltage thỏa mản setting V/F ( thường thì biến tần sẻ bắt nhập thông số V danh định và hz danh định của động co từ đó suy ngược ra đặc tuyến VF củad dộng cơ)

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác có thể giải thích rõ hơn quan hệ giữa đặc tính momen với tần số được không? Khi tôi khoan, tôi muốn tốc độ thấp nên chỉnh tần số thấp đi thì momen sihn ra quá yếu, không khoan được.


mặc dù ta có thể hiệu chỉnh tần số / điện áp để đạt tốt độ như mong muốn 
nhưng thực tế chỉ trong biên độ cho phép mà thôi, cái này nó liên hệ tới vật liệu, nếu làm động cơ có thể dáp ứng dải tần số rộng giá thành sẽ cao hơn rất nhiều

b.r

----------


## CKD

Việc phải thay đổi điện áp theo tần số dòng điện là vì trong động cơ, ngoài trở kháng (điện trở thuần) của cuộn dây còn có cảm kháng. Mà cảm kháng thì tỷ lệ thuận với tần số dòng điện (kiến thức phổ thông). Do đó.. khi tần số dòng điện tăng cao thì tổng trở (trở kháng + cảm kháng) cũng tăng theo, với cùng mức điện áp thì dòng điện sẽ giảm. Để đảm bảo dòng điện như định mức thì mức điện áp cũng phải thay đổi tương ứng.

Như vậy có thể xem motor spindle với định mức làm việc là 220V, 400Hz 24,000rpm thì khi ta chạy với mức 220V 50Hz thì tương ứng với công suất tăng gấp 8 lần.. motor nóng hơn bình thường 8 lần và tèo (thực tế motor không mạnh thêm 8 lần vì nhiều lý do). Và thường thì những chú spindle như thế này được khuyến cáo vận hành với tốc độ >10,000rpm. Còn theo mình thì không nên chạy với F <200Hz (dù nó vẫn chạy được)

Trên motor nếu có ghi dòng định mức dưới dạng *x/y Ampe*.. (thường x < y) thì không phải motor chạy x Ampe ở tần số này, y Ampe ở tần số kia mà là *x Ampe khi chạy không tải, y Ampe khi chạy đủ (full) tải.*

Đặc tuyến V/F ngoài loại đường thẳng (tuyến tính) còn có nhiều cách setup khác nhau tùy theo mục đích sử dụng. Như trong những tác vụ đòi hỏi thay đổi chiều quay liên tục thì thường setup đường đặc tuyến thiên về dòng khởi động (tức Volt cao ở mức tần số thấp) để tăng moment khởi động. Còn trong các máy khắc gỗ thì mình thường setup là Volt thấp ở tần số thấp để khởi động êm dịu hơn v.v... Tóm lại là dường đặc tuyến V/F sẽ được setup sao cho phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng nhất.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Thấy chưa tui phải lôi mấy ông cao thủ núp lùm ra thì mấy ổng mới chịu chui ra ... vậy thi tới đây anh em cũng có ít nhiều gì đó cơ bản về biến tần , còn hiểu rõ hơn thì chịu khó download tài liệu về biến tần thì sẽ biết, ngoài V,A,HZ thì nó có khoảng vài chục thông số điều chỉnh bên trong đó.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## hardfarmer

> Đa số biến tần có thông số tần số ( hz ) và điện áp ( V ) tuyến tính với nhau , như khi tần số giảm thì V giảm , tần số tăng thì V tăng.
> 
> * Vì dụ biến tần 400hz , áp vào các bác chỉnh 200V tại 400hz , thì spidnle chạy tại 400hz , 200V thì đạt 24000rpm thì lúc đó spindle có thể đạt moment max tại điểm đó , còn khì giảm xuống 3000rpm để khoan thì tương đương 50hz và chỉ có 33V áp đầu vào thôi thì lúc đó moment giảm tỉ lệ theo là đúng rồi. 
> 
> *Một số dòng spindle đặc biệt cho kim loại thì khi đạt 50hz thi công suất có thể đạt 50% thì lúc đó cũng có moment đủ lớn để cắt , còn đa số mấy em TQ anh em đang xài được thiết kế cho cắt gỗ nên chủ yếu chạy ở tốc độ cao thì khi chạy chậm là rất yếu , chưa tính lõi roto của nó bé xíu à thì lực quán tính sinh ra khi quay cũng nhỏ xíu xiu thôi.
> *Ngày trước mình cũng hay nghĩ xài biến tần thì công suất không đổi ở tốc độ chậm hay cao , bây giờ thì biết nhiều hơn. Các bác thử chỉnh chạy 50hz mà điện áp 200V thử xem với mấy em TQ thì lúc đó nó có bốc khói không nhé!!! ( đừng dại dột mà thử )


Trước tôi dùng con spindle 2.2kw, khi khoan đồng tôi vần điều chỉnh chạy ở tần số 45Hz, hơi yếu nhưng may quá chạy mãi chưa thấy bốc khói bác ạ.

----------


## Gamo

> Việc phải thay đổi điện áp theo tần số dòng điện là vì trong động cơ, ngoài trở kháng (điện trở thuần) của cuộn dây còn có cảm kháng. Mà cảm kháng thì tỷ lệ thuận với tần số dòng điện (kiến thức phổ thông). Do đó.. khi tần số dòng điện tăng cao thì tổng trở (trở kháng + cảm kháng) cũng tăng theo, với cùng mức điện áp thì dòng điện sẽ giảm. Để đảm bảo dòng điện như định mức thì mức điện áp cũng phải thay đổi tương ứng.
> 
> Như vậy có thể xem motor spindle với định mức làm việc là 220V, 400Hz 24,000rpm thì khi ta chạy với mức 220V 50Hz thì tương ứng với công suất tăng gấp 8 lần.. motor nóng hơn bình thường 8 lần và tèo (thực tế motor không mạnh thêm 8 lần vì nhiều lý do). Và thường thì những chú spindle như thế này được khuyến cáo vận hành với tốc độ >10,000rpm. Còn theo mình thì không nên chạy với F <200Hz (dù nó vẫn chạy được)
> 
> Trên motor nếu có ghi dòng định mức dưới dạng *x/y Ampe*.. (thường x < y) thì không phải motor chạy x Ampe ở tần số này, y Ampe ở tần số kia mà là *x Ampe khi chạy không tải, y Ampe khi chạy đủ (full) tải.*
> 
> Đặc tuyến V/F ngoài loại đường thẳng (tuyến tính) còn có nhiều cách setup khác nhau tùy theo mục đích sử dụng. Như trong những tác vụ đòi hỏi thay đổi chiều quay liên tục thì thường setup đường đặc tuyến thiên về dòng khởi động (tức Volt cao ở mức tần số thấp) để tăng moment khởi động. Còn trong các máy khắc gỗ thì mình thường setup là Volt thấp ở tần số thấp để khởi động êm dịu hơn v.v... Tóm lại là dường đặc tuyến V/F sẽ được setup sao cho phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng nhất.


Cảm ơn bác, giờ thì đã hiểu tại sao lão Nam khoe vụ spindle bốc khói rồi  :Big Grin: . Qua nhà lão về mà vẫn thắc mắc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Thấy chưa tui phải lôi mấy ông cao thủ núp lùm ra thì mấy ổng mới chịu chui ra ... vậy thi tới đây anh em cũng có ít nhiều gì đó cơ bản về biến tần , còn hiểu rõ hơn thì chịu khó download tài liệu về biến tần thì sẽ biết, ngoài V,A,HZ thì nó có khoảng vài chục thông số điều chỉnh bên trong đó.


Đa tạ, đa tạ bác. Chưa kể là bài tutorial hôm qua của bác chưa biết lấy gì cảm ơn. Thế bác thương cho trót, cho xin tài liệu luôn đi  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

> Trước tôi dùng con spindle 2.2kw, khi khoan đồng tôi vần điều chỉnh chạy ở tần số 45Hz, hơi yếu nhưng may quá chạy mãi chưa thấy bốc khói bác ạ.


Chắc là do con inverter của bác tự động hạ điện áp xuống đấy bác ợ

----------


## Nam CNC

nó yếu mà vẫn chạy được thì đâu có sao , bản thân nếu nó chạy không được thì biến tần báo lỗi ngắt điện liền chứ làm sao mà spindle bốc khói được . Khi xài biến tần thì có vấn đề gì thì em biến tần ra đi trước nên không lo spindle ..... chỉ trừ khi con của bác 800W mà xài biến tần 3.7kw ( không set kỹ A tối đa mà để mặc định ) thì chắc có dấu hiệu bốc khói từ spindle.
**** một số dòng spindle xịn còn có gắn cảm biến nhiệt nữa, nếu nó nóng quá thì sẽ báo tín hiệu 
**** Mấy em biến tần TQ nghe đồn khả năng báo lỗi rất kém khi có sự cố , thông thường sẽ báo lỗi xong rồi chết luôn hay chết trước khi báo lỗi hahaha, cái này nghe đồn thôi chứ không rõ , mắc công anh em không đánh giá kỹ vấn đề rồi bảo em chơi chiêu dìm hàng TQ thì tội em, em ngu phần điện nên không biết nhiều điều có đúng không.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> nó yếu mà vẫn chạy được thì đâu có sao , bản thân nếu nó chạy không được thì biến tần báo lỗi ngắt điện liền chứ làm sao mà spindle bốc khói được . Khi xài biến tần thì có vấn đề gì thì em biến tần ra đi trước nên không lo spindle ..... chỉ trừ khi con của bác 800W mà xài biến tần 3.7kw ( không set kỹ A tối đa mà để mặc định ) thì chắc có dấu hiệu bốc khói từ spindle.
> **** một số dòng spindle xịn còn có gắn cảm biến nhiệt nữa, nếu nó nóng quá thì sẽ báo tín hiệu 
> **** Mấy em biến tần TQ nghe đồn khả năng báo lỗi rất kém khi có sự cố , thông thường sẽ báo lỗi xong rồi chết luôn hay chết trước khi báo lỗi hahaha, cái này nghe đồn thôi chứ không rõ , mắc công anh em không đánh giá kỹ vấn đề rồi bảo em chơi chiêu dìm hàng TQ thì tội em, em ngu phần điện nên không biết nhiều điều có đúng không.


đồ china giá rẻ thì hay có vấn đề, đồ giá cao thì ko có vấn đề, hàng bthuong, ko high tech, em thấy vấn đề là giá cả chứ ko phải là china or not china

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------

